# Almost 13 yrs



## Hannahs Mom (Oct 9, 2010)

and past month really down hill. she wont eat, sleeps sporadically up down up down, legs giving way, incontinent with both 1 & 2, drinks water non stop....and acts depressed....dm probally, going to vets tomorrow..they had been treating for osto, but i am more inclined to think dm...i am trying hard not to think the worst, but i feel like i am saying goodbye...feeling so very guilty for even thinking "is it time", never had to do this before, and she is my lifeline, my buddy for so many years.....and i dont know what to do for her.....i am sitting here looking at her and crying...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My rule of thumb is when they stop wanting to eat even human food or go for walks it's time I'm very sorry you guys are going through this but 13 yrs is a long life obviously spent with a loving owner.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Hugs to you. I know how tough it can be when your best buddy is going through something like that and you can't really help them.  She will tell you when its time for you to let go. My last GSD had DM and at 9 1/2 yrs old she told me when I looked into her eyes it was time for me to let her go. Broke my heart...but I knew I had to do that for her, because I owed it to her for being my best friend, my companion, and my life.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are going through such a tough time with your baby. It's so sad how doggies have such a short time on this earth. Who knows when is the right "time." It's hard to imagine making that decision. I think for her, when the bad times outweigh the good consistently, it's time. I'm sure she will let you know. She has lived a long life and for that I am sure she is thankful.


----------



## Hannahs Mom (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks everyone. we went to vet this am, and news wasnt good. her kidneys are failing and she also has major lung sounds, heart murmur, down to 74 pounds (11 lbs lost 1 month), enlarged lymph nodes....the decision is made and she will go to the bridge this week. I didnt do today as I want my kids to have chance to say goodbye first. the vet and i discussed everything and she agrees, hannah is tired. hannah is ready. it is now a point of keeping her comfortable for her goodbyes. i had prayed about it and knew it was...so i cried all day and still am....i think probally her day will be tuesday or wed. please say a prayer...this is so hard. yes, she has lived a charmed spoiled life since i got her when she was 2 years old. she was my first adoption for shepherds. she is one of a kind, and a very humble soul. she is going to be missed and my life empty. thanks for listening.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do your best for her and you. you can only do so
much. you had a great time together, together, you and your dog.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry, this is a most difficult time in a pet lovers life. Do something special for her, maybe her favorite dinner.

Hugs to you!


----------



## Hannahs Mom (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks again. You know I guess the 2nd guessing ones self makes it harder too. We will be having a special gathering of her family and loved ones to make her send off a memorable occassion. We will all be gathered with her. I will be preparing her a feast and special treats.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I had to make the same decision with our last gsd Omy, as so many of us had. Unfortunately I was home alone when I had to take her in. As you have, I cried nonstop for the days I had to wait, at least you have a chance to surround her with love and kindness to send her on her way. Tell her a gorgeous black and silver girl will be waiting for her


----------



## Hannahs Mom (Oct 9, 2010)

I just placed a few pics of her in gallery.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

:hugs:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

What a beautiful old soul she is, wonderful picture. Her eyes say it all.
I'm so sorry. I had to do this last year. I hate it hate it hate. It tears me up everytime I read one of these posts. She will be thankful for such a wonderful goodbye and setting her free once again. Keep her happy memories. You're in my prayers.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I know what you are going through. I had to send my sweet, soulful girl to the bridge in July at 13.5 years old.

Spend as much time as you can with her. The best memories of her last days with her were sitting by the camp fire eating smores stroking her face and head. 

My thoughts are with you during this time.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

She is a wonderful dog. I have been where you are, and with several of my current dogs in their teens, I will be there again. Each one is special, and it hurts so badly. God bless you and her.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i cant say i know what you're going through in regards to a dog but i've gone through it with one of my cats. I'm sorry you have to seperate from your lovely lady but she'll be anxiously waiting for you at the bridge. I'm sure she's had a fabulous life with you these last years since she joined your family and thats she's very grateful for all you've given her. They love us unconditionally. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

Words aren't enough, but we all understand your pain. These are our "kids", protectors, companions and the best listeners we could ask for!! 

I just lost my girl last month who was a month shy of 13 and who also went downhill rather quickly. I was grateful to have a little time with her before she went to the bridge. Many of her human friends came to visit her, one even driving in from 3 hours away. 

What gets me through is knowing that, like your girl, she had a charmed life. Then she let me know her purpose had been fulfilled and she was ready to go to the bridge, to be healthy, to chase squirrels and play. 

This is a hard time for you, but know you're doing the right thing FOR HER. :hugs:


----------



## Hannahs Mom (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks again all, her service is tomorrow at 4:30 all her neighborhood friends and the family have came to send her off, she is getting all her favorites and will be going for truck ride tomorrow prior to. My neighbor who is her "nana", and been a big big part of her life too is going with me as is my husband. She has had a charmed life, and spoiled rotten....but why do I feel like a murderer? I keep asking myself ,am I sure...I know the answer..but well those who have been here know. So thanks for your support, and thank you on Hannahs behalf.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Your never sure- you know with that literal side of your brain it's time, but every time you look at her you wonder if..... The if is what kills probably all of us, but we've all been there and wondered, hoped, cried, and forged ahead to do what was right whether or not we were sure


----------



## Hannahs Mom (Oct 9, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Your never sure- you know with that literal side of your brain it's time, but every time you look at her you wonder if..... The if is what kills probably all of us, but we've all been there and wondered, hoped, cried, and forged ahead to do what was right whether or not we were sure


 
thats describes it preciselty.

tonite we (she and I) are sleeping downstairs her right beside me so i can reach and touch her fur and hear her...is it wrong of me to pray she passes gently herself...so until tomorrow or whenever i can face this again, i thank each of you again for your kind words and knowing that i am not alone.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

No it's a prayer we've all secretly had. My last dog began to pass on a Saturday morning though had been deaf, blind, and incontinent for awhile- he was never in pain just getting old. We dealt with the potty accidents and finally put him to sleep when he woke me up gasping on that Saturday morning- his heart was failing and there was nothing I or any vet could do. We held onto him until that last moment because we knew he was not hurting, but had he been in pain I couldn't have watched him die slowly- I would have felt like a masochist. My other dobe before him was put to sleep because of severe hip disease and arthritis at the age of 12. He couldn't go out to potty, go for walks, walk to his food bowl, and laid in the same spot whining almost asking to go- so he did because I loved him. I have an 8 year old lab now and dread "the time", but when it comes I hope I handle it with the grace and unselfish love you are


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

You are in my prayers.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

we all wish our furry members would pass quietly in their sleep. I know putting any of my animals to sleep, the mere idea kills me. I had to put my cat and best friend to sleep when i was 14. She'd been with me since i was 5. It wasnt an easy choice. it never is. We do whats best for them. Its sends them to a place of peace and ease and fun while they wait for us and watch over us. I know its hard. Its always hard to lose those we love. You're still in our prayers. She'll send another to you when the time is right. You'll see.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

Please remember to treat yourself kindly as well during this horrible time. Your pup would want you to. My thoughts are with you. If I knew how to insert the hug symbol on this I would, but I don't so consider yourself hugged.


----------

